# UniConsent Privacy Floating Menu



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Just a heads up that the new UniConsent privacy floating menu isn't working correctly.

It pops up initially with a choice asking if the user wants to allow sharing of their personal data:










I selected the OFF (as seen above) and then confirmed my choice.
A few hours later it popped up again on the same device asking the same question.

It didn't save the choice, even on the same device, and it shows a massive pop up each time that must have action taken:










Also, there is now a green shield floating "pop up" menu at the bottom left corner at all times in any window or menu here to access this menu:










Not sure if there's the option to turn this off or have this option/menu moved to the user account settings page, but it's umm.....not really great to see floating menu on the screen constantly, especially when it should be a one time selection thing.

Just some feedback.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Checking on this...


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...I am not seeing this at all. The popup or the little shield thing at the bottom right. Might I ask what browser you are using or anything else that may help the ad team reproduce it? 

Thanks for the report and help.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

David Bott said:


> Hi...I am not seeing this at all. The popup or the little shield thing at the bottom right. Might I ask what browser you are using or anything else that may help the ad team reproduce it?
> 
> Thanks for the report and help.


i don't see the floating shield, david, but here's a link to the company site:


NorthAlabama said:


> first time i've seen it is when i visited their site (first result of web search):
> 
> Consent Management Platform - GDPR Compliance, CCPA Compliance Consent Management Solution, Privacy Manager


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

inaka said:


> Just a heads up that the new UniConsent privacy floating menu isn't working correctly.
> 
> I selected the OFF (as seen above) and then confirmed my choice.
> A few hours later it popped up again on the same device asking the same question.
> ...


The reply I received back from PubGalaxy, our ad provider, was this...

"The CMP should not be displaying the consent banner to users who have already selected an option for a period of one year. That being said, if the user is visiting the website in an incognito mode, or has deleted their cookies or has entered the website from a different browser then the banner will show up. 
I tried to replicate the issue by accepting the terms of the banner and refreshed the page multiple times but I didn't receive another banner."

So I guess the question is are you doing anything with cookies or your browser or anything that could make for it not sticking?

Thank again.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

NorthAlabama said:


> i don't see the floating shield, david, but here's a link to the company site:
> ​


Thanks for the note on this. We have been making some changes to the ads on the site due to Google changes with adsense as well as other things that have taken place. So we are trying to get it all worked out and PubGalaxy is working hard to help though all this.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

David Bott said:


> Thanks for the note on this. We have been making some changes to the ads on the site due to Google changes with adsense as well as other things that have taken place. So we are trying to get it all worked out and PubGalaxy is working hard to help though all this.


gotcha...i'll shut up now!


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

David Bott said:


> The reply I received back from PubGalaxy, our ad provider, was this...
> 
> "The CMP should not be displaying the consent banner to users who have already selected an option for a period of one year. That being said, if the user is visiting the website in an incognito mode, or has deleted their cookies or has entered the website from a different browser then the banner will show up.
> I tried to replicate the issue by accepting the terms of the banner and refreshed the page multiple times but I didn't receive another banner."
> ...


That's weird. I don't use a private or incognito mode here.
It was a few hours later that the original pop-up returned asking me to make my choice once again, even though I already did.

I'll let you know if it happens again.

So I take it the little floating green shield at the bottom left is here to say and there's no way to hide that?


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

inaka said:


> So I take it the little floating green shield at the bottom left is here to say and there's no way to hide that?


How many users are actually seeing that? I don't.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> How many users are actually seeing that? I don't.


Everyone will always see this when the tool is fully implemented here, no?

You can see what I'm talking about at that company's web site:
Consent Management Platform - GDPR Compliance, CCPA Compliance Consent Management Solution, Privacy Manager

It's the small green shield at the bottom left. It never goes away, just like on the company's site.

If one is not in California, they likely don't see this here on TCF. But I see it on both sites.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I tried incognito, I tried a VPN through California...it never appears once.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I'm not in private mode.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

The pop up is definitely related to the California Consumer Privacy Act CCPA only.


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

It is location based? I am not seeing it.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

eddyj said:


> It is location based? I am not seeing it.


 I don't see it either, on Safari on my phone or my Mac.


----------



## danm628 (May 14, 2002)

If it is CCPA related then you will only see it in California. Or if their geolocation fails and thinks you are in California.

I'll see if I can confuse it by using a California location for my work VPN tomorrow.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

inaka said:


> The pop up is definitely related to the California Consumer Privacy Act CCPA only.


Hi...They said "I have removed the floating shield icon." So I am now wondering if you are seeing it from browser cache. I am not sure if it is Calf thing or what, but I do know a lot of changes are happening in the on-line ad space and op-in's etc. What a world.

Sorry for the mess and confusion but I also thank you all for your help and understanding in this.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

David Bott said:


> Hi...They said "I have removed the floating shield icon." So I am now wondering if you are seeing it from browser cache. I am not sure if it is Calf thing or what, but I do know a lot of changes are happening in the on-line ad space and op-in's etc. What a world.
> 
> Sorry for the mess and confusion but I also thank you all for your help and understanding in this.


No worries.

The green shield is now gone! Thank you.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Confirmed, the shield is gone. Thanks!


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Shield is gone, but the initial pop-up confirmation is back 24hrs later:










Same browser. I've already answered this three times now and it's back. Really weird.

It's nothing major I guess since I just have to click this once every 24hrs I guess, but it's still worth noting to you guys since I'm sure the tool is not supposed to work this way and require this over and over.


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

For what it's worth I've only seen that dialog box once.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Since there's no green shield anymore, where can you change this answer if you want, or see where you have consented to allow the site to sell your data?

I'm asking because the main pop up just happened again asking the question.
It's probably considered the "next day" EST.


----------

